# شاهد أنواع المضخات ومبدأ عمل كل نوع في ملف واحد صغير الحجم



## نايف علي (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عرض شيق وسهل لأنواع المضخات ومبدأ عمل كل نوع بطريقة مرئية 

في ملف واحد صغير الحجم لايتعدى 1.6 ميقا 

لا يفوتكم العرض

بصيغة فلاش طبعاً

من المرفقات
Pumps Demo - PC.rar​
كلمة السر لفك الضغط

arab-eng.org

لاتنسوني من دعواتكم :56:​


----------



## Eng_haytham (4 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wdelshafie (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (5 يونيو 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## moneer1982 (5 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (5 يونيو 2008)

قــــمــــّــــة فــــي الـــجـــمـــال !

جزاك الله خير .. و ألف شكر سيدي الفاضل ..


----------



## سيد القوافى (5 يونيو 2008)

مشاركة مميزة جدا


----------



## اراس الكردي (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/يوسف (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عليشمار (5 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجرو555 (5 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يسل كل امورك يا جامد


----------



## الخطيرجدا (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله في المجهود وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## أبو مخلص (6 يونيو 2008)

ألف شكر إلك أخي الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (6 يونيو 2008)

حياكم الله جميعاً وأتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## مأمون الخطيب (9 يونيو 2008)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

لأخ العزيز مشرف منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تزويدنا برابط آخر و شكراً


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (9 يونيو 2008)

المضخات الميكانيكية


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وهداك الى جنات النعيم


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولاكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## falcon724 (9 يونيو 2008)

لأخ العزيز نايف الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تزويدنا برابط آخر و شكراً


----------



## virtualknight (9 يونيو 2008)

عاشت الأيادي اخي الكريم


----------



## midowahba (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## الفارس الشجاع (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


falcon724 قال:


> لأخ العزيز نايف الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تزويدنا برابط آخر و شكراً


----------



## مهندس الخانكة (11 يونيو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل:73:


----------



## سعيد العسكري (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (11 يونيو 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل

محاولات الرفع جارية 

وبإذن الله سيتم وضع رابط جديد


----------



## سدير عدنان (12 يونيو 2008)

there is no file here please


----------



## bruce (12 يونيو 2008)

اريد المشاركة


----------



## bruce (12 يونيو 2008)

لدى بعض المشاكل فى السيطرة على حرارة المدحرجات فى المضخات ذات المراحل المتعددة والعالية السرعة وهذه هو بريدى fathallaborways2000***********


----------



## bruce (12 يونيو 2008)

yahoo.com باقى عنوان بريدى


----------



## thaerhakem (12 يونيو 2008)

الراابط لا يعمل اخي الفاضل ياريت تتكرم وترفعه مره اخرى بوركت


----------



## نايف علي (12 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة رابط جديد


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (13 يونيو 2008)

فين الرابط


----------



## نايف علي (13 يونيو 2008)

في البداية


----------



## م . ياسر (14 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزاك خير ويجعلها في موازين حسناتك
الف شكر على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## helmy_squash (15 يونيو 2008)

jazakom alaho 5ayran momtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaz


----------



## خضر العيثاوي (15 يونيو 2008)

اللهم صلي على الحبيب محمد في كل مكان 
واغفر لنا مايكون وما قد كان
 بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramadan2000 (15 يونيو 2008)

اشكركم ولكنى لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## حسام عيد (15 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## midowahba (16 يونيو 2008)

الرابط شغال وجزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## bruce (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم , اود الحصول على ملف انواع المضخات وكيفية عملها


----------



## bruce (19 يونيو 2008)

كيفية عمل كل مضخة


----------



## نايف علي (24 يونيو 2008)

الملف الموجود يشرح ذلك 

أهلاً بك


----------



## عادل احمد عادل (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عادل احمد عادل (24 يونيو 2008)

خضر العيثاوي قال:


> اللهم صلي على الحبيب محمد في كل مكان
> واغفر لنا مايكون وما قد كان
> بارك الله فيك


 و جمعنا فى الجنة ااااااااااااااميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ع الربع (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام من اللله عليكيم
أريد تنزيل هذا العرض ولكن لايرد ان يصدف معي أرجوا المساعدة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## نايف علي (24 يونيو 2008)

ع الربع قال:


> السلام من اللله عليكيم
> أريد تنزيل هذا العرض ولكن لايرد ان يصدف معي أرجوا المساعدة
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر




اضغط على الرابط 

ثم 

على اليمين من الصفحة اضغط على 

Request Ticket 

ثم 

انتظر قليلاً ، وأدخل الكود في يسار الصفحة 

ثم 

اضغط على

Request Ticket 

في اليسار هذه المرة 

بالتوفيق


----------



## نايف علي (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً على ردودكم


----------



## mas9482 (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## الفدعاني (10 يوليو 2008)

هذا الملف قمت بتحميله من موقع التحميل ورفعه على موقع اخر .. والف شكر وبعد اذنك بنقل الموضوع ..

http://www.4shared.com/file/54614352/1831dec8/Pumps.html


----------



## توسونامي (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (10 يوليو 2008)

بجد حاجه روعه وياريت حضرتك تزدنا من الحجات الخفيفه وذات الفائده الكبيره


----------



## شكيري (12 يوليو 2008)

اجوا ان تفيدوني طريقة التحميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صديق القمر (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...............


----------



## newart (12 يوليو 2008)




----------



## salt (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ العزيز


----------



## الفاضل (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا العمل وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## إبن السعيد (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أبوفراس (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ...جدا


----------



## الحارثي2 (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنلييزر (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## خالد عبد خلف (15 يوليو 2008)

*المضخات*

:56:السلام عليكم ...شكر وتقدير للاخ نايف علي عللى تقديم الرائع ونسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصعب عبدالكريم (17 يوليو 2008)

جاري التحميل ومشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نايف علي (25 يوليو 2008)

حياكم الله إخواني 

أتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2008)

الزميل العزيز نايف علي .

تسلم على جهودك وحرصك على تقديم كل ما هو مفيد وثري .

جزاك الله الف خير.

تقبل وافر التحايا .

البغدادي


----------



## فرج فركاش (26 يوليو 2008)

شكراجزيلا والمزيد من الابداع


----------



## arslanouk (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## م/هيما (26 يوليو 2008)

thank you...................


----------



## h2foo3 (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وفقك الله للخير


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## هاني عبدالله نعمان (26 يوليو 2008)

احسن موقع شاهدة الي حد الان


----------



## اسحيم (26 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس

وان شاءالله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## mas9482 (27 يوليو 2008)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## نايف علي (31 يوليو 2008)

حيا الله الجميع

وعسى أن تدعون لنا وللمسلمين 

مرحباً بكم جميعاً


----------



## حيدر الامارة (2 أغسطس 2008)

لو خليت لقلبت
لو ماموجود بشر مثلك يا اخي اقلبت الارض
مشكوووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## أسد الدَين (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## أسد الدَين (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 أغسطس 2008)

جارى التحميل يا اخى العزيز 
عمل رائع جداَ
جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (7 أغسطس 2008)

كيف بدي اشوف الملف


----------



## نيازي حسن (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## خليل ابوشرشوح (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## amr_eng (11 أغسطس 2008)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد رائئئئئئئئئئع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## faster (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور علي المشاركه القيمه


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (12 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم  أنواع المضخات ومبدأ عمل كل نوع في ملف واحد صغير الحجم 
لأخ العزيز الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تزويدنا برابط آخر و شكراً


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

مفيد جدا جدا بارك اللة فيك
:14:


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/هشام (21 أغسطس 2008)

_مشكور يا أحلى فنان_


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررا
والرابط يعمل وشغال ومية مية


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشيخ1 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmory504 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (7 فبراير 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني 

ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## نايف علي (11 مارس 2009)

يرفع للفائدة والإطلاع


----------



## وائل عبده (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## senuors (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ومشكور


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجهد مشكور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البخاري 19 (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك المسلمين وربنا يجعلك من أهل اليمين


----------



## tooprouder (12 مارس 2009)

أرجو منك أخي الكريم أن تعطينا فكرة عن كفاءة مضخات الطرد المركزي


----------



## أسد الرافدين (12 مارس 2009)

الف شكر .................وجاري التحميل


----------



## عمر محمد3 (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جسر الأمل (14 مارس 2009)

ملف أكثر من رائع.....مشكور


----------



## محمد العايدى (14 مارس 2009)

الف شكر ...الملف فعلا فادنى كتير


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (14 مارس 2009)

كيف يتم التحميل ايها الأخوة الكرام


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (15 مارس 2009)

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## نسيم الصبح (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## زيد جبار (17 مارس 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسيين (17 مارس 2009)

شكـــرا أخــــــــــــــــي وجزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## moustafa afify (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا العرابى (18 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ومشكوراعى المجهود


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## سيف الغلا (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوور


----------



## محمد على الراعى (20 مارس 2009)

*لأخ العزيز مشرف منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تزويدنا برابط آخر و شكراً*​


----------



## نايف علي (20 مارس 2009)

تم رفع الملف في المرفقات 

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد المكعي (21 مارس 2009)

ذادكم الله من علمه وتقواه وبارك فيكم


----------



## anware (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## selar79 (21 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله في المجهود وجزاكم خير الجزاء*​


----------



## watershop (3 أبريل 2009)

الشكر على الجهود المبذول و التوفيق لكل من يبسط ويسهل ويوضح امور الحياة وفتح الغازها


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (3 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا على هل المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## amr fathy (5 أبريل 2009)

باراك الله فيك.......


----------



## رائد الطيار (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## خلوفي (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
احيي مشرف الهندسة الميكانيكة


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

:56:
جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع .


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لكم لجهودكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق*​


----------



## hamadalx (13 مايو 2009)

*thanx*

Thanks for ur great effort


----------



## ahmadco (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم , مشكور ياأخي على التصميم الرائع . ولكن حبذا يإخوان لو تساعدوني في اختيار المضخة التي تناسب ضخ سوائل التنظيف التي لزوجتها كبيرة جدا


----------



## ايمن الكبره (14 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراا​**ملف رائع*​


----------



## free_dom (15 مايو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for alll


----------



## محمد المدار (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ورزقك حسن الخاتمة وجعل الفردوس ألأعلى من نصيبك صحيح نحن المهندسون نعرف بعض هذه ألأنواع وطريقة عملها ولكن ليس بهذا التفصيل لذا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا ونتمنى أن تكون جميع المشاركات بهذا المستوى من الفائدة


----------



## ابو يزيد2009 (15 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ليلى نمير (16 مايو 2009)

الابطال نجوم لامعين انت منهم


----------



## gmotor (17 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى:75:*


----------



## modyfarrag (20 مايو 2009)

*كيف تعرف من يحبك؟**

**من يكرمك و يجلّك**

**و يغدق عليك و لا يذلّك**

**و تستزيده و لا* *يملّك** 

**إذا أحببته أحبك**

**و إذا بعدت عنه شدّك**

**و إذا تقربت منه* *وصلك**

**إذا سألته أجاب**

**و إذا دعوته أثاب**

**و إذا ذكرته* *يطمئنك**

**و إذا نسيته يذكرك**

**تخطئ و يتجاوز**

**تذنب و* *يتسامح**

**تشكو إليه....تتكل عليه....و لا تفر منه إلا إليه** 

**حين تتكلم* *يسمعك**

**حين تبكى ينظرك**

**حين تغفو يحرسك**

**و حين تموت* *يبعثك**

**حين تناجيه يا رب ينزل عليك من أمنه**

**حين تبكيك خشيته يسلّمك من* *ناره**

**و حين تقسو على نفسك يحنو برحمته**

**إذا أسأت لنفسك بالسيئات أحسن* *إليك بالطيبات**

**تغدو إليه تحسبه بعيد...و هو أقرب إليك من حبل* *الوريد**

**أنت له عبد كريم و هو لك رب رحيم*​​


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراخي ونرجواالمزيد


----------



## فــــزّاع (21 مايو 2009)

شكرااا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## saad_aljuboury (21 مايو 2009)

طالما افتدنا اخي الكريم
حياك الله وبياك


----------



## العلوم (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد القليعي (21 مايو 2009)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم . مشاركة متميزة جداً أخي الكريم وجزاك الله ألف خير .


----------



## الجعاري (23 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على هذا الملف


----------



## 7amada55 (23 مايو 2009)

100%
merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ammari hamza (23 مايو 2009)

اهلا يا شباب حياكم الله ........................اين الرابط


----------



## نايف علي (30 مايو 2009)

ammari hamza قال:


> اهلا يا شباب حياكم الله ........................اين الرابط



التحميل مباشرة من المرفقات


----------



## syr (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا عزيزي نايف
احسنت واكثر من هذه المدونات 
المهندس ماهر عطورة


----------



## mohtaseb (3 يونيو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## important (4 يونيو 2009)

جعل الله ما فعلت بموازين حسناتك


----------



## نايف علي (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخوتي على مروركم ودعواتكم


----------



## نسر الإسلام (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 يوليو 2009)

نايف راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع .. تسلم ايدك اخى نايف


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (2 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## gmotor (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج يا اخي


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## يوسف عطية عسقلانى (9 يوليو 2009)

طريقة تصفح المواضيع لو سمحت:1::58::1:


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m_sh (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## engelashker (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## tarik elshreaf (11 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااراجل


----------



## biliasse (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن النسر (23 يوليو 2009)

شكر ليك يا نجم والله منور :20:
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالد 33 (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخ نايف على المجهود المبذول وجعلك الله دائما للخير


----------



## م.بيتر (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ورفع منزلتك ورحم والديك


----------



## mr_elec_egy (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن الملف يحتاج الى password ارجو ارساله وشكرا


----------



## نايف علي (25 يوليو 2009)

mr_elec_egy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن الملف يحتاج الى password ارجو ارساله وشكرا



أخي 

كلمة السر موجودة في الموضوع 

arab-eng.org

:20:


----------



## kamal Nashar (25 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## سلامة1200 (25 يوليو 2009)

انة رائع جدا لو فى حاجة مثلها عن صمامات الهيدروليك مثلها ارجو ان تضعها لنا


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## انتصار حامد (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## ibrahim_yusef (26 يوليو 2009)

thank you kteeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## mas9482 (3 أغسطس 2009)

thank you for very match


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا واود ان ابين للاخوة ان المضخات اجهزة مهمة جدا في الحياة العملية لكن للاسف لاتوجد ابتكارات تغير من واقع المضخات الحالي.


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

جزاك اللة كل خير على المجهود العظيم


----------



## سبيل النجاة (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ودوام الموفقية


----------



## نايف علي (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارككم المولى جميعاً




علي غانم العبادي قال:


> شكرا واود ان ابين للاخوة ان المضخات اجهزة مهمة جدا في الحياة العملية لكن للاسف لاتوجد ابتكارات تغير من واقع المضخات الحالي.




كلمات قيمة جداً 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو سدرة (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم.. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أغسطس 2009)

تم اجراء الازم .

جزاك الله خير على متابعتك .

البغدادي


----------



## الطيب الوافي (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2009)

thnx sooooooooooo much


----------



## هشام عباس مجيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور على جهودك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نايف علي (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## engr.amin (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندس علي ومبروك النجاح


----------



## نايف علي (12 أغسطس 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> شكرا مهندس علي ومبروك النجاح




العفو 
\
والله يبارك فيك \

\


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت يمناك اخى نايف
ملف رائع


----------



## TEAR_AYMN (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## فارس الباشا (13 أغسطس 2009)

هلا تكرمتم واعطيتوني صورة لمضخة الماء


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
**************


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.احمد فولي (14 أغسطس 2009)

الله يكرمك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## صائد المعرفة (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## السراب555 (20 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الطرح الممتاز


----------



## ميثم العراقي (20 أغسطس 2009)

احسنت اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود مندو (20 أغسطس 2009)

(`'•.¸(` '•. ¸ * ¸.•'´)¸.•'´) 
«´¨`.¸.* شكرا لك اخي*. ¸.´¨`» 
«´¨`.¸.* بارك الله فيك *. ¸.´¨`» 
(¸. •'´(¸.•'´ * `'•.¸)`'•.¸ )​


----------



## علي الفاضلي (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed helmy (20 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ميكوميكو (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة.....


----------



## sinbad1985 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشا مهندس
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hmadaalaam (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه وضحتلنا كتير جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## كريم الضوينى (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله جميل جداا


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي علي هذه المعلومات الرائعة وان شاء الله ربي يفتحها عليك


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (11 أكتوبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## صلاح العكلى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدونى فى انى الاقى حاجه عن (camless engine)

مميزتها _عيوبها_استخدامتها_تطبيقتها فى المجال البحرى


----------



## كريم6230 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد شيخ390 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافة


----------



## hamzaalbustan (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عشت على هذا الفلاش الرائع ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## AOUS110 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا وياريت دائما تتحفنا دائما


----------



## محمود222 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالله فضل الله (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

وفيكم بارك


حياكم الله جميعاً


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## gamal mohamed she (20 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## عبداللة تمام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك مجهود رائع جدا 
اشكرك واتمنى المذيد عن انواع الطلمبات واعطلها وكيفية الصيانة لها


----------



## خليل هاشم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك عطاءا:1:


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ali-2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انشالله في مزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طلمبات جديدة مضادة للكيماويات


----------



## متسلق الجبال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكمالله عنا كل خير


----------



## islamislam (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.................................................................ز


----------



## فيصل السعودي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## musicshow (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وعفاك من كل شر


----------



## midowahba (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedfm (1 يناير 2010)

* قــــمــــّــــة فــــي الـــجـــمـــال !

جزاك الله خير .. و ألف شكر سيدي الفاضل .. *​


----------



## شاركس (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق مولود (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك


----------



## jundi (2 يناير 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م بدر الحربي (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## hocine houdou (9 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ان من الجزئر اشكر المشركن في هد البحت و اقول ان المضخات في حالة عطل كيف يجب ان نتعمل معها و شكرا


----------



## بكر عبد الرحمن (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز ونتمنى المزيد منكم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## مهندس لديه حلم (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## اوحيده (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حبيب (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذا الجهد المتميز والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## shekapom (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## عمراياد (21 يناير 2010)

مشكووور وبارك الله بك


----------



## Thegangster (21 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## rawan<< (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ..
جداً رائع ..


----------



## بت حمدان (23 يناير 2010)

موضوع مميز حقاً


----------



## Boraee (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 يناير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kaza1 (24 يناير 2010)

دى اول مرة اكتب فيها تعليق فى منتدى
بس بجد ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohamed_tornado (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ... 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Zooroo2010 (25 يناير 2010)

شكراااا


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## king.khadawy (25 يناير 2010)

Thank you very much for the appreciated efforts and we looking for more about pumps


----------



## omar abdelsadek (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mmeslhy (16 يونيو 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## mohmedlatef (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم ، وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويفتح عليك أبواب الخير ، ومزيد من التقدم إن شاء الله


----------



## نزهان (22 يونيو 2010)

رحمة الله على والديك


----------



## العز (22 يونيو 2010)

متميز

بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## black scorpion (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأثابك خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (23 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة رائعة


----------



## abomajd (3 أغسطس 2010)

thx and hope to see more


----------



## لـــــودي (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.zahid (4 أغسطس 2010)

باارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## نور الدين مهران (5 أغسطس 2010)

انت رائع ياباش مهندس بجد
ميرسى ليك 
وجزاء الله كل خير ياجميل


----------



## شرشار (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً على المساهمة الفاعلة


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك*


----------



## Nacimdz (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ايمان المصري (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك الوفير


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكنه لا يفتح مع انني حملته من الانترنيت
مشكووور


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## m.abd (27 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز والله يعطيك العافية
ونشكر جهودك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف


----------



## mahmoudallam (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mada2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر يا مان*

الف شكر يا مان عالشغل الحلو ده


----------



## ABO ANOUR (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد يا هندسه ملف رائع رائع رائع 
شكرا الف شكر


----------



## ABO ANOUR (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed kol (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## كريستلاوي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ياغالي
احترامي


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## أصدق أحساس (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك الخير ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## JACKI (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور
وجزااك الله خير


----------



## General michanics (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## اللورد بيك (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ياعم اعمل حاجه لله لازم رد يعنى حاجه بقت تخنق


----------



## elomda_5 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (11 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله .


----------



## كرم الحمداني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي يا ورد


----------



## كرم الحمداني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ممنوع ياوردة


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## almonster (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## sultan0064 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

thnks


----------



## memo meme (26 أكتوبر 2010)

فين يا جماعة الكود السرى مش لاقية خالص


----------



## noorelddein (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## سعدي نجم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasmal100 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الكود هو arab-eng.org


----------



## mooda (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايه الباسورد لو سمحت*

عاجل عاجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل:20:


----------



## م.محمد عبدالعزيز (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا البرنامج بسيط جدا ورائع 

اكرمكم الله


----------



## fokary (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m2oo8n (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
بس أخوي طالب مني البرنامج رقم سري


----------



## نايف علي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعة 

بارك الله فيكم

كلمة السر موجودة في الموضوع نفسه


----------



## Hamad.M (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed malik (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله .


----------



## eng_weal (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لك وانشاء الله موفق في عملك وحياتك


----------



## علاء الرسمي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي نايف علي وجزيت كل خير
جاري التحميل....


----------



## حيدر مناتي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## MachineDoctor (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي نايف 
رائعة بحق
و اختصارها مفيد و ليس مخلا


----------



## silent_killer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## م. أبو سمير (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين
وشكرا


----------



## سامر عكنون (7 نوفمبر 2010)

- سلم الله يديك على هذه المشاركة .


----------



## *GlADiAToR* (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_ شكرا يا بشمهندس_


----------



## وائل البحراوى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتحي سرور (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله حسن الثواب


----------



## chatze58 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

machkoor* جزاك الله خيرا 

*


----------



## احمدعراقى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لمجهوداتكم البلغه


----------



## احمدعراقى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمدعراقى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يفوكم لخدمه العلم


----------



## احمدعراقى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليكم


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## صفدي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير الوفير


----------



## biggy joe (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## berd (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## khodary222 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مجهود اكثر من رائع
شكرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## eg. sultan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ياخيوووووو


----------



## MUSTAFA AL MOULA (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مصعب بركات (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## اصل الفن (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخوي

و زادك الله علما


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (25 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## sokmani (27 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## عبد المنصف علوان (27 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فى اعمالك


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## webcorner (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووور جــــــــــــــــــــــــــداااااا على هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا الملف الرائع


----------



## sgmah1985 (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadaftouh (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضله


----------



## gamal010 (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور على هذه الهدية الرائعه


----------



## كمال222 (27 أبريل 2011)

الكريم لايضام


----------



## most.kamal (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hythamaga (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## بشير صبحي (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الغالى
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saaddd (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بانتظار جديدك الله يزيدك


----------



## اسدالباطن (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## أبو مدنى (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عيسى السويلمي (15 مايو 2011)

حمـلته على الجهـاز ، بـس كــل مأفتحـه تطلـع لي أول صــورة بعـدين أبيـه يبـدأ العرض مأني عارف كيـف 

يآليـت احد يوضـح لي . 
على العموم مشكـور يآلغـلآ . 

تقبـل ودي .


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lakdhar (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك .........................


----------



## م الهرباوي (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

اجارك الله من النار .


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

ماشالله جهد رائع اشكرك


----------



## elaktaa (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود طيب


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## قصي سوفت (25 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## عبدالحميد محمد2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

جااااااااااااامد جدا شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## eyt (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdohassa (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*المدونه دى عليها حاجات مفيده عن المضخات


[URL="http://pumps-engineer.blogspot.com/"]http://pumps-engineer.blogspot.com*[/URL]


----------



## hodadodo (24 سبتمبر 2011)

:7::7: شكرا يا اخى الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا و جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة






​


----------



## amrhawash (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## Engin.Mohammed (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## khalid most (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو المزن (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو فتحي 1 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور​


----------



## star-maroc (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا مبدع


----------



## eng.amoudi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## adelcaruos (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (25 يونيو 2012)

عاشت يدك


----------



## باسم عمارة (27 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا يا أخى الكريم*


----------



## eng.karim ali (29 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sk8ingmanya (29 يونيو 2012)

very useful thanks


----------



## tayeb2009 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magd781 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ملف ممتاز وجهد رائع


----------



## فقيه العرب (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله اليك واللبس الله عزوجل يوم القيامه والديك تاجا وادخلهم وادخلنا معهم الجنه امين


----------



## فقيه العرب (12 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا ملف رائع ومبسط جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميدواللورد (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة عن العدد والادوات المستخدمة فى صيانة المضخات الطردة المركزية اى كتاب او موقع او اى حاجة او كتاب عن العدة بشكل عام مفكات ومفاتيح وبنس وكلابة وغيرها بالصور والشرح وشكـــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## zain125 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكــــــــــــــــر


----------



## لورنس بغداد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

​عاشو​


----------



## medoma810 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك

​


----------



## ahmed khalied (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmta (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## aburawan (10 سبتمبر 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## حسين ميسي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## حسين ميسي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

dear sir :71::71:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

hi How are you :17:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

every day im working :72:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

engineering bashar :77:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

pipe enginering :28:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

hi :57:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

Oil & gas eng bashar :72:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

:1:Iraq and baghdad


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

thank you :61:


----------



## فرهنك (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*Iraq -erbil*

Qa/Qc:84:


----------



## أبوأنس احمدسعد (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لم استطع فك الضغط باستخدام كلمة السر المرفقة ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## م.القاضى1 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزك الله خيرا ونفعك بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

salam


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

lam afham mada touride


----------



## حذيفة العبسي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ويعطيك العافية .. ما رضي يفك الضغط بحكيلي في مشكلة يا ريت يكون في رابط اخر يساعدنا في الاستفادة من مشاركتك .. شكرا


----------



## م عبدالله الجبور (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك​


----------



## م عبدالله الجبور (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجزيكم خيرا ويجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م عبدالله الجبور (18 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم انا مدرس في كلية واحتاج الى كتاب اوملف في اجرلءات تشغيل وصيانة المكثف المستخدم في محطات التوليد(امحطات البخارية) وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مبدع الله يجزيك كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

